

Race, IQ and Wealth - yummyfajitas
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/race-iq-and-wealth/

======
ZeroGravitas
Well, that wasn't what I expected from the URL and opening paragraphs. (Just
re-read this comment, and it sounded sarcastic, to be clear: the article
_really_ takes a different turn from what I expected)

